# Uncle Bill Shakespeare...Alive and Well!



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)

https://sites.google.com/site/shakespearea1/Home/william-shakespeare-the-man-himself

To be tattooed or not to be.......?

Tattooed Shakespeare Painting by Mathew McFarren


_FUN FACTS AND TRIVIA_
_There are so many not well known facts about Shakespeare and here are a few of them:_

All Uranus' satelites are named after Shakespearean characters.

The average person's vocabulary is around 10,000 words - 15,000 if you are REALLY smart. Shakespeare had a vocabluary of over 29,000 words.

The words "assassination"and "bump" were invented by Shakespeare. If you say "laugh it off" you are also quoting shakespeare. Other inventions included 'puke' and 'bedroom'.

The most insulting insult that Shakespeare used was 'You Bulls Pizzle'

The Bard lost a play. The play Cardenio that has been credited to the Bard and which was performed in his life, has been completely lost to time. Today we have no written record of it’s story whatsoever.

The Great Bard suffered breech of copyright. In 1609, many of his sonnets were published without the bard’s permission.

Legend has it that at the tender age of eleven, William watched the pageantry associated with Queen Elizabeth’s visit to Kenilworth Castle near Stratford and later recreated this scene many times in his plays.

Unlike most famous artists of his time, the Bard did not die in poverty. When he died, his will contained several large holdings of land.

Suicide occurs an unlucky thirteen times in Shakespeare’s plays. It occurs in Romeo and Juliet where both Romeo and Juliet commit suicide, in Julius Caesar where both Cassius and Brutus die by consensual stabbing, as well as Brutus’ wife Portia, in Othello where Othello stabs himself, in Hamlet where Ophelia is said to have "drowned" in suspicious circumstances, in Macbeth when Lady Macbeth dies, and finally in Antony and Cleopatra where suicide occurs an astounding five times (Mark Antony, Cleopatra, Charmian, Iras and Eros).

_William Shakespeare is one of the most identifiable icons of England. Others include members of England’s Royal family, Westminister Abbey, Big Ben, and red double-decker buses._


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2020)

His nickname was Billy Shakes.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)

I love this post by someone named ''raptorific''  =  https://www.buzzfeed.com/andyneuenschwander/x-jokes-and-memes-about-shakespeare-plays-thatll

"Comparing your relationship to Romeo and Juliet to express how in love you are is kind of like using Hamlet to demonstrate how close and well-adjusted your family life is."


----------



## Catlady (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)

"Shakespeare boasted an uncanny understanding of human nature. Might the Bard be a helpful workplace consultant with tips on navigating the plot twists and characters taking stage in the modern world? (Want to learn whom you can trust at work? Take a meeting with Othello. Need advice on creative problem solving? Check in with Hamlet.) John Bolton walks us through five lessons from the Bard that still resonate today."

John Bolton: The power of imagination: Lessons from Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)

10 Ways Shakespeare Changed Everything  (link)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)

"Dr. Ralph Alan Cohen, Director of Mission at the American Shakespeare Center, shares some of his thoughts on the exciting interplay between modern playwrights and Shakespeare's works as part of ASC's Shakespeare's New Contemporaries project. "

Dr. Ralph Explains: Shakespeare's New Contemporaries


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 11, 2020)

Reminds me of a poster I created, once upon a time


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

Hamlet Summary


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

*Columbo v. Macbeth* 

“Dagger of the Mind.” By Jackson Gillis. Perf. Peter Falk, Richard Basehart, John Williams, Honor Blackman, Bernard Fox, Arthur Malet, and Wilfrid Hyde-White. Dir. Richard Quine. Columbo. Season 2, episode 4. NBC. 26 November 1972. DVD. Universal, 2005.





"Some time ago, a student mentioned an episode of Columbo that was heavily-indebted to Macbeth. I stored that knowledge away until I could track down the episode, investigate it, and contemplate its relation to Shakespeare. Only recently did I manage to do so."  (Continue)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Marlene (Jan 13, 2020)

And for a bit of Shakespearean fun, try this Shakespearean Insulter site to get an erudite insult each time you click the box:

http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/index.html?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2020)

Marlene said:


> And for a bit of Shakespearean fun, try this Shakespearean Insulter site to get an erudite insult each time you click the box:
> 
> http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/index.html?


This is hilarious!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

How To Approach Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 13, 2020)

Professor James Shapiro discusses how, for over two centuries, the works of Shakespeare have been a prism through which crucial American issues—revolution, slavery, war, social justice—were refracted, debated, and understood. 

Shakespeare in America


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2020)

What did Shakespeare eat?





"One clue that we can speculate on what Shakespeare ate was _the "accomplisht" cook, _which was published in 1660. Other foods included "shrewsberry" cakes, which shortbread cookies, jellies and junkets (better known as gelatin or jellies), "sassages," gooseberry foyle, elderberry and blackberry pies. In the theater pit, walnuts, hazelnuts, plums, cherries, peaches, raisins, mussels, periwinkles and crabs were often eaten. "


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2020)

The importance of Shakespeare - BBC Breakfast 5/7/2012


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2020)

Horrible Histories - Shakespeare goes to school - CBBC


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)

James Armytaj reads William Shakespeare's Sonnet 130. An... interesting take on loving devotion.

Sonnet 130, William Shakespeare - Valentine's Advent


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2020)

*The Taming of the Groundhog: Shakespearean and Modern Views of Relationships *(LINK) 





The Shakespeare play “The Taming of the Shrew” deals with male and societal expectations in relationships.  Petruchio (one of the main characters) hears about Katherine, that she does not want to get married, and that she is a strong independent woman and is kind of like a “shrew” hence the name of the play.  Petruchio is up for the challenge of making Katherine more lady like.  He talks to Katherine's dad (Baptista) and hears that there will be a pretty large dowry involved if he marries Katherine since Katherine is already kind of old and Baptista really wants Bianca, his youngest daughter, to get married.  Lucentio who is another main male lead character goes to Padua originally to study Philosophy, but sees Bianca and wants to pursue her and stop studying philosophy.  

_A more modern view of male and societal expectations in relationships is in the movie “Groundhog Day”. _


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

*"**William Valentine "Bill" Shakespeare* (September 27, 1912 – January 17, 1974) was an American football player.  He played at the halfback position, and also handled punting, for the Notre Dame Fighting Irish football teams from 1933 to 1935.  He gained his greatest acclaim for throwing the winning touchdown pass as time ran off the clock in Notre Dame's 1935 victory over Ohio State, a game that was voted the best game in the first 100 years of college football.  Shakespeare was selected as a consensus first-team All-American in 1935 and was posthumously inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame in 1983.  Sharing the same name as "The Bard of Avon", Shakespeare earned nicknames including "The Bard of Staten Island", "The Bard of South Bend", and "The Merchant of Menace."





"The Merchant of Menace."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

*Shakespeare & The Beautiful Game of Football (link)*


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 3, 2020)

Johnny Cash’s Shakespeare  August 2, 2019 | By Ben Lauer


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2020)

Where, When & How Did Playwright William Shakespeare Die?  (LINK)

"WILLIAM SHAKESPEARE'S DEATH is as much of a mystery as his life. Was it syphilis, typhoid, influenza, alcohol or drug abuse that caused his death, or a combination of elements? By Ben Arogundade. Sept. 20, 2019."

"So, when, where and how did Shakespeare die? A limited number of facts are known. We know, for example that he died in Stratford-upon-Avon, on April 23, 1616 — his 53rd birthday — and his burial was recorded in the register of the Holy Trinity Church, Stratford."

"Ultimately, perhaps the question of when, where and how William Shakespeare’s died is a combination of some of the aforementioned possibilities, as is often the case. Certainly, the speed of his burial — two days after his death — suggest that Shakespeare died of a contagious disease, and that there was concern about it spreading."

"The only way to know the truth about whether he died as a result of drug or alcohol abuse or an infectious disease would be to exhume his remains. But, fearful of what might have happened to them after his death, the Bard famously had a curse engraved upon his tomb":

_"Good frend for Jesus sake forebeare,
To digg the dust encloased heare;
Bleste be the man that spares thes stones,
And curst be he that moves my bones."_
​WILLIAM SHAKESPEARE'S SKULL

"But if getting inside William Shakespeare's grave to find out the exact cause of his death is problematic, perhaps we can find out by analysing it from above. In March 2016, a team of archaeologists and geophysicists from Staffordshire University, led by Kevin Colls, used high tech ground-penetrating radar (GPR) to look into the Bard's grave. To their surprise they found that Shakespeare's skull was missing. "

"Their finding gives credence to an 1879 report in The Argosy magazine that stated that Shakespeare's skull had been stolen from his shallow grave, which was barely a metre deep. The team were the first ever to be allowed permission to undertake the non-invasive archaeological investigation. Perhaps soon, further scans may reveal crucial information about exactly how Shakespeare died. “With projects like this, you never really know what you might find,” said Colls."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

2016
"Prince Charles pays Shakespearean tribute to the Queen The Prince of Wales has broadcast a special Shakespearean tribute to the Queen to celebrate her 90th birthday. Prince Charles read an edited passage from William Shakespeare’s Henry VIII which includes the lines: 'She shall be, to the happiness of England, an aged princess; many days shall see her, and yet no day without a deed to crown it.' He personally chose his reading in consultation with Greg Doran, Artistic Director of the Royal Shakespeare Company."






Charles chose an extract from a speech by Archbishop Thomas Cranmer to King Henry VIII after the birth of the future Queen Elizabeth I.  The reading from act 5, scene 5 (edited) begins:


"Good grows with her! In her days, every man shall eat in safety

Under his own vine, what he plants, and sing

The merry songs of peace to all his neighbours

God shall be truly known, and those about her

From her shall read the perfect ways of honour

And by this claim their greatness, not by blood"

The verse ends:

"She shall be, to the happiness of England,

An aged princess. Many days shall see her,

And yet no day without a deed to crown it"

Full reading (AUDIO) LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

Shakespeare Live From The RSC' on the BBC  Credit: BBC


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)

Alas, unveiled in Havana!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Mar 10, 2020)

I think I've heard of him and this other Colombo guy, too. You get around some yourself. Could we have crossed trails?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)

drifter said:


> I think I've heard of him and this other Colombo guy, too. You get around some yourself. Could we have crossed trails?


"_Could we have crossed trails"?_ ....THAT is the question!?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> "_Could we have crossed trails"?_ ....THAT is the question!?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2020)

Romeo and Juliet in a minute


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Pam (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 4, 2020)

Patrick Stewart Is Reciting Shakespeare’s Sonnets to His Online Fans While in Self-Isolation (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2020)

'Astonishing' Shakespeare first edition found  (2016)
"A very singular copy of the first known collection of Shakespeare's plays has been uncovered in an aristocratic country house in Scotland. The First Folio is among the most valuable books in the world". 





"What is unique about this particular iteration, according to Oxford Professor Emma Smith, is that the First Folio has usually only been seen as one large volume. Instead, the Bute copy has been split into three, separated by categories of history, tragedy, and comedy."

_"This is something that you could take to the fireside and enjoy," Smith told the BBC. "It's a book we most likely now see ... in a glass case, and one of the things that this copy ... shows us is a time when people just really used this book, they enjoyed it, they scribbled on it, they spilt their wine on it, their pet cats jumped on it."_





The 300-year-old Gothic revival house is the ancestral home of the Stuarts of Bute, who first occupied the land some 900 years ago


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2020)

Meanderer:  Thank you for starting this post! I can't get enough of Shakespeare!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)

*"Sonnet 73*, one of the most famous of William Shakespeare 's 154 sonnets, focuses on the theme of old age. The sonnet addresses the Fair Youth. Each of the three quatrains contains a metaphor: Autumn, the passing of a day, and the dying out of a fire. Each metaphor proposes a way the young man may see the poet".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2020)

What Shakespeare Teaches Us About Living With Pandemics  (LINK)

"Plague erased social, gender and personal differences. Shakespeare responded by emphasizing people’s unique and inerasable difference. His work is a narrative vaccine".

By Emma Smith 
Ms. Smith is the author of “This is Shakespeare.”

Shakespeare’s King Lear berates his daughter Regan as “a plague-sore or embossed carbuncle / In my corrupted blood.”








Credit...Cassell and Company, Limited,
1899/Print Collector, via Getty Images

OXFORD, England — Twitter has been taunting us: When _he _was in quarantine from the plague, William Shakespeare wrote “King Lear.”

He had an advantage, of sorts: Shakespeare’s life was marked by plague. Just weeks after his baptism at Holy Trinity Church in Stratford-upon-Avon in 1564, the register read, “Hic incepit pestis” (Here begins the plague). Mortality rates in the town were four times that of the previous, plague-free year. Shakespeare, the son of the town’s glover, survived it and many further outbreaks. Much of his work was composed, if not in lockdown, then in the shadow of a highly infectious disease without a known cure. (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2020)

Shakespeare and the four humors  (LINK)




_William Shakespeare_. Courtesy Folger Shakespeare Library. 


"William Shakespeare (1564–1616) created characters that are among the richest and most humanly recognizable in all of literature. Yet Shakespeare understood human personality in the terms available to his age—that of the now-discarded theory of the four bodily humors—blood, bile, melancholy, and phlegm. These four humors were thought to define peoples‘ physical and mental health, and determined their personalities, as well".  (Continue)


----------



## Gaer (Nov 9, 2020)

Question:  I understand Shakespeare's parents were illiterate. His daughter Judith, at age 27 ,could not read or write but could only make her mark.  I find this rather odd.  
He had a complete disregard for study and his schooling was minimal.  So, How did this transpire?  The writings ascribed to him are genius, but how did they come about?  
There are rumors that all his writings were authored by Francis Bacon.  Could this have any validity?  If so, WHY?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

@Gaer
Some think that they were written by Edward de Vere, 17th Earl of Oxford.  I suppose we will never know.  

Who Wrote Shakespeare's Plays?
*Mark Twain Wasn't Buying It



*

Mainstream academics mostly deride efforts of independent scholars like Price. It's a tad bit harder to shrug off challenges put — with great wit — by the likes of Mark Twain.

The American humorist never could reconcile what was known about the man from Stratford with the writer who penned "such stuff as dreams are made on."

Twain even wrote a pamphlet in 1909 poking fun at the Bard, called _Is Shakespeare Dead?_ The following is an excerpt:



> _"It is surmised by the biographers that the young Shakespeare got his vast knowledge of the law and his familiar and accurate acquaintance with the manners and customs and shop-talk of lawyers through being for a time the CLERK OF A STRATFORD COURT:  just as a bright lad like me, reared in a village on the banks of the Mississippi, might become perfect in knowledge of the Behring Strait whale-fishery and the shop-talk of the veteran exercisers of that adventure-bristling trade through catching catfish with a 'trot-line' Sundays."_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

Why Would Anyone Need to Fake Shakespeare’s Authorship?  (LINK)

_“Shakespeare” seems exactly the kind of vivid and dashing name that would have lent itself to use as a pseudonym. It may have been meant to invoke Athena (Pallas or Minerva), the Greco-Roman goddess of wisdom (also viewed during the Renaissance as a patron of the arts), who according to legend came into the world brandishing a spear and is very often depicted that way." _




The Goddess Athena 

"Writing anonymously or under a pseudonym was commonplace in Elizabethan England. Archer Taylor and Frederic J. Mosher, in their seminal book on pseudonymous writings, _The Bibliographical History of Anonyma and Pseudonyma_ (University of Chicago Press, 1951), stated: “In the sixteenth and seventeenth centuries, the Golden Age of pseudonyms, almost every writer used a pseudonym at some time or other during his career.”

"Pseudonyms were important because a person could be punished for saying things that displeased the authorities. For example, a man with the sadly fitting name of John Stubbs had his hand cut off because he wrote that Queen Elizabeth I was too old to marry. People in the nobility had an additional reason for hiding their identities if they wrote poetry, which was considered frivolous, or plays, which were considered beneath a nobleman’s dignity if performed in the public theaters."

"As the anonymous author of _The Arte of English Poesie_ (1589) stated: “I know very many notable gentlemen in the court that have written commendably and suppressed it … or else suffered [allowed] it to be published without their own names to it, as if it were a discredit for a gentleman to seem learned and to show himself amorous of any good art.”
(Continue)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

How many of me?
There are 16 people in the US named William Shakespeare.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you, Meanderer,  I've heard these rumors before but the synopsis I quoted was from "An encyclopedic outline of Masonic, Hermetic, Quabbalistic and Rosicrucian Symbolicaf Philosophy"  and I still think it strange his child was illiterate, and thus could not read his plays, if he was indeed, the author of all his great works.
What I read, said Shakespeare could barely scratch out his own name.  The pseudonym theory could also come into play.  However, my great love for Samuel Clemens ( Mark Twain) superceeds all rumors.  
I appreciate your taking the time to answer. What it comes down to, in my mind is: If Mark Twain won't have it, I won't have it.   Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Nov 10, 2020)

"Thou speakest wiser than thou art aware of."   Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

Why Is William Shakespeare’s Life Considered a Mystery?

_"When Shakespeare died in Stratford, IT WAS NOT AN EVENT. It made no more stir in England than the death of any other forgotten theatre-actor would have made. Nobody came down from London, there were no lamenting poems, no eulogies, no national tears – there was merely silence and nothing more. A striking contrast with what happened when Ben Jonson and Francis Bacon, and Spenser and Raleigh, and the other distinguished literary folk of Shakespeare’s time passed from life"!


And what would the real Shakespeare think of the mystery that now surrounds his life? He’d probably be amused, and glad he is an enigma. After all, “the play’s the thing.” _


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 10, 2020)

deleted.  Didn’t work right


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

_"You Banbury cheese_"_!_


*Banbury cheese* was an English cheese produced in Banbury, Oxfordshire. Once one of the town's most prestigious exports, and nationally famous, the production of the cheese went into decline by the 18th century, and was eventually forgotten. The cheese is best known today through an insult in Shakespeare's _Merry Wives of Windsor_ (1597). 





This insult alludes to the thin proportions of the cheese, especially after its rind was removed, mocking Slender's name and figure.

"This comparison was apparently a common one. A variant is found as early as 1538, when James Dyer reported that a judge in the Court of Common Pleas pithily _"compared the case to a Banbury cheese, which is worth little when the parings are cut off. And here the case is brief in substance, if the superfluous trifling that is pleaded be taken away"_. A similar insult is made in Jack Dunn's _Entertainment_ (1601): _"Put off your clothes and you are like a Banbury cheese—nothing but paring"_. According to linguist Frederic S. Marquardt, writing in 1928, _"you Banbury cheese_" was still in the common use among American slang; a simplified American descendant of the insult was_ "you big cheese."_


A recipe for the cheese survives in the 15th/16th-century manuscript, Sloane MS 1201:

_"Take a thin cheese vat, and hot milk as it comes from the cow. And run it forth withal in summer time. And knead your curds but once. And knead them not too small, but break them once with your hands. And in summer time salt the curds nothing but let the cheese lie 3 days unsalted. And then salt them. And lay one upon another but not too much salt. And so shall they gather butter. And in winter time in likewise, but then hot your milk. And salt your curds for then it will gather butter of itself. Take the wrung whey of the same milk and let it stand a day or two till it have a cream and it shall make as good butter as any other"._


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

"Shakespeare Crackpot" performed at Shakespeare's Globe lecture hall on November 20, 2016. Featuring Keir Cutler, PhD and directed by TJ Dawe. This is a 35-minute excerpt of a 60-minute work.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2020)

Mulberry snuff box from the tree.... An authenticated association with Shakespeare can mean a tenfold increase in the price an object can command. 



https://www.moruslondinium.org/research/shakespeare-mulberry-objects


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2020)

Shakespeare Garden, Central Park


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)

There was a Star.......


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Puke, huh?  Who knew!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

Marlene said:


> And for a bit of Shakespearean fun, try this Shakespearean Insulter site to get an erudite insult each time you click the box:
> 
> http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/index.html?


That was fun!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 10, 2021)

Marlene said:


> And for a bit of Shakespearean fun, try this Shakespearean Insulter site to get an erudite insult each time you click the box:
> 
> http://www.pangloss.com/seidel/Shaker/index.html?


One for Mark Zuckerberg.
Your face is as a book, where men may read strange matters.

Taken from: *Macbeth*


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2021)

"An 81-year-old man named, would you believe it....William Shakespeare from Warwickshire became the second person in the U.K. to receive the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine".  12/08/20

"Shakespeare puns should be bard, but this is the Second Gentleman of Corona, The Taming of the Flu, The Merchant of Virus... but where does he live? Tier three or not tier three, that is the question".  - Michael Macloud


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2021)

“_Drink is a great provoker of three things…nose painting, sleep and urine.  Lechery Sir, it provokes and unprovokes; it provokes the desire, but it takes away the performance_” –Macbeth II,iii
So as The Bard didn't say:
Imbibe the grape,
imbibe the grain,
but heed thou this cautious warning,
If thou should'st quaffeth too much wine,
Thou shalt puketh in the morning.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> “_Drink is a great provoker of three things…nose painting, sleep and urine.  Lechery Sir, it provokes and unprovokes; it provokes the desire, but it takes away the performance_” –Macbeth II,iii
> So as The Bard didn't say:
> Imbibe the grape,
> imbibe the grain,
> ...


Would love to know what “nose painting” is lol


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Would love to know what “nose painting” is lol


It's Shakespeare's euphemism, if you have ever seen a heavy drinker you will have seen all the veins in the nose.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's Shakespeare's euphemism, if you have ever seen a heavy drinker you will have seen all the veins in the nose.
> View attachment 144936


Ah, thanks @horseless carriage    Apparently I lead a sheltered life lol


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2021)

How to Talk Like Shakespeare​Accents in all languages have changed over the centuries. So what did English sound like in Shakespeare's day? Was it like the "Queen's English" and BBC accent of today? No, it wasn't, according to linguistics expert David Crystal


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2021)

Shakespeare's Coldest Quotes ......






_"Early nightfall can change our moods from sweet to sour, and we've already found ourselves sleepier toward the end of the workday. If you find winter takes a toll on your mood, check out what it did to one of the world's most famous poets: William Shakespeare. The Bard called on winter as a metaphor to convey the disdain, disgust, and hopelessness of a character. The metaphor reappears dozens of times throughout Shakespeare's works. __Here are some of the snowiest examples"._

1. _King Henry VI, Part II_; Act 2, Scene 4​_Thus sometimes hath the brightest day a cloud;
And after summer evermore succeeds
Barren winter, with his wrathful nipping cold:
 So cares and joys abound, as seasons fleet._

5. _As You Like It_; Act 2, Scene 3​_The means of weakness and debility;
Therefore my age is as a lusty winter,
 Frosty, but kindly._


11. Sonnets; Sonnet 5​_For never-resting time leads summer on
To hideous winter and confounds him there;
Sap cheque'd with frost and lusty leaves quite gone,
 Beauty o'ersnow'd and bareness every where._


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2021)

William Shakespeare & The Quill Song!​Shakespeare sings all about his so many phrases he came up with!


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2021)

Time, for Shakespeare.....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2021)

....Alive and well!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2021)

"The voice of parents is the voice of gods, for to their children they are heaven's lieutenants".
   William Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2021)

Shakespeare Quotes for When Your Relatives Ask What You’re Doing With Your Life​
*When someone starts to talk about politics:*
“What is the matter? Keep the peace here, ho!”
_—Henry IV Part 2, _Act 2, Scene 1

*When your cousins who are the same age as you are actually succeeding at life:*
“But how, but how? give me particulars.”
_—Antony and Cleopatra_, Act 1, Scene 2

*When they ask you whatever happened to [insert the name of your ex]:*
“She hath betray’d me and shall die the death.”
_—Antony and Cleopatra_, Act 4, Scene 14

*When a ridiculous argument breaks out at the dinner table:*
“If this were played upon a stage now, I could condemn it as an improbable fiction.”
_—Twelfth Night_, Act 3, Scene 4

*When someone comments on the fact that you’re going up for third helpings of everything:*
“My poor body, madam, requires it.”
_—All’s Well That Ends Well,_ Act 1, Scene 3

*When they ask why you’re always playing on your phone:*
“I am alone the villain of the earth.”
_—Antony and Cleopatra_, Act 4, Scene 6

*When you’re hanging out in the kitchen taking a break from the chaos and some relatives come in to chat:*
“Do you look for ale and cakes here, you rude rascals?”
_—Henry VIII_, Act 5, Scene 4

*When someone asks you why you decided to cut your hair like that:*
“Savage!”
_—Troilus and Cressida_, Act 5, Scene 3


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2021)

BLUE RIDGE MOUNTAIN HOME' Traditional
This is the first song in the first set, by *Uncle Bill *at The Lomond on Sunday evening the 28th of November 2010.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 9, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> *"Sonnet 73*, one of the most famous of William Shakespeare 's 154 sonnets, focuses on the theme of old age. The sonnet addresses the Fair Youth. Each of the three quatrains contains a metaphor: Autumn, the passing of a day, and the dying out of a fire. Each metaphor proposes a way the young man may see the poet".









Vanessa Redgrave's beautiful rendition of Sonnet 73:


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 9, 2021)

Shakespeare  and the Nativist or Americanist movement which led to the infamous *Astor Place Riots* of 1849:










Astor Place Riot - Wikipedia



The wiki blurb summarizes this series of incidents very well. I  used to belong to an American history book club and we explored it even further.  You may know of the old Bowery Boys, Dead Rabbits, and other street gangsters who ruled the streets of NYC both in the anti bellum and post bellum periods.  For some reason Nativist gangs took it upon themselves to declare Shakespeare an American.  As such, only American actors were to portray the major characters. When a play director decided to hire a British actor to portray MacBeth, the Nativists declared war on that director and his theater.  Big violence took place.  A century later when walking along Astor Place, I could almost swear that I felt the energy of those people as I walked the streets of the East Village in Manhattan.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2021)

Sonnet 73 by William Shakespeare. Music & performance by Jason Youngman.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2021)

“Brevity is the Soul of Lingerie, as the Petticoat said to the Chemise.”  Dorothy Parker 1934


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

Shakespeare In Love - Bard on the Beach

Based on the screenplay by Marc Norman & Tom Stoppard Adapted for the stage by Lee Hall | Music by Paddy Cunneen




Review


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2021)

"Shylock is a character in Shakespeare’s _The Merchant of Venice"_.

"There were not many Jews in Elizabethan London but those that were there did not have a comfortable time. They were outcasts and suffered extreme discrimination. Not many ordinary people had ever encountered a Jew and when playwrights put Jewish characters on the stage they presented them as villains. Audiences hissed and booed and threw things at the actors who played them".  (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2021)

"All the World's a stage".......W. Shakespeare


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2021)

*Where are the Mothers in Shakespeare?*​"In Shakespeare’s time the mother was the family member principally involved with her children’s education and upbringing. Yet in the drama of the period, older women were rarely represented on-stage in what would obviously be one of their more sympathetic roles: that of the loving and nurturing mother". 

"This lack is partly explained by the fact that women were not allowed to perform on the English stage: all of the female roles were played by young boys before their voices broke, so that a younger character part was obviously a better physical and vocal match for a boy".


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2021)

10 Shakespearean Terms Of Endearment (link)​
Lambkin​"When _lamb_ isn’t enough of a diminutive, try _lambkin_. Used lovingly to refer to a person who is exceptionally sweet, young and innocent, this is the ultimate warm and fuzzy pet name. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ attributes the first two recorded citations of _lambkin_ to Shakespeare in _Henry IV, Part 2_ and _Henry V_, both from 1600. In _Henry IV, Part 2_ Pistol breaks the news of the king’s death with the following line: “Sir John, thy tender _lambkin_ now is king.”


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2021)

Quoting Shakespeare by Bernard Levin read by Gerry McArdle


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2021)

​Ian McKellen suggests why film actors don't always look the most naturalistic on stage.


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2021)

Another picture - so stylistically close to these that Howard Pyle most likely made it at about the same time - was printed in the July 1877 issue of _Scribner’s Monthly_ with the vague title, *“A Quotation from ‘King Lear’”.*

The original pen-and-ink was, I thought, last heard of when it was sold at auction by Scott & O’Shaughnessy in New York City on April 27, 1916. But, in poking around online, I came across it, semi-misidentified - but viewable here in a nice, high-resolution scan - in the collection of the Folger Shakespeare Library in Washington, DC. 




The extended quote, by the way, is from Lear himself and goes:



> Poor naked wretches, whereso’er you are,
> That bide the pelting of this pitiless storm,
> How shall your houseless heads and unfed sides,
> Your loop’d and window’d raggedness, defend you
> ...



(comment)
kev ferrcoara said...

This is quite interesting.

"The Lear quote is about experiencing hardship to give yourself a more empathetic sense of what the less well-off go through. And by that knowledge, to realize that the "heavens" are unjust. So, to right things, it behooves us to give the excess goods we accumulate to the less fortunate. A basic christian plea for charity".

Pyle seems to be making a parallel between the line about taking medicine (physic) so to become more empathetic to the plight of the unfortunate, to the ability of the black character in the image to take real medicine himself. Pyle seems to be saying of the black man "he is sick just as you get sick, so have empathy. For he must be a man just as you are a man. So give him the medicine he needs."

"This is much more of an editorial cartoon than a joke cartoon, obviously. And it presumes a strong familiarity for Shakespeare among its readership, probably justified".

"The editors' decision to remove the exact quote to replace it with the vague "a quote from King Lear" turns the cartoon into more of a puzzle to solve. I suppose the idea would be the fun of remembering the "take physic" line and applying it to the circumstance portrayed by the cartoon, of the giving of medicine.

"But I wonder if, in doing this, they have negated Pyle's presumed message, to give charity to the poor minority, for they are like us, see"?

"This is assuming I have Pyle's intentions right. It could after all be simply an immature comic statement of the one line in Lear being transposed to such blighted circumstances as the characters shown live within. It really depends on what Pyle social consciousness was understood to be at that time. Pyle was certainly capable of the wittier, editorial version, rather than the simple transposition of the haughty line into low circumstance".


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2021)

The Wild Goose Chase




This phrase is old and appears to be one of the many phrases introduced to the language by Shakespeare. The first recorded citation is from _Romeo and Juliet_, 1592:



> Romeo: Switch and spurs, switch and spurs; or I'll cry a match.
> Mercutio: Nay, if thy wits run the wild-goose chase, I have done, for thou hast more of the wild-goose in one of thy wits than, I am sure, I have in my whole five.




Our understanding of the term differs from that in use in Shakespeare's day. The earlier meaning related not to hunting but to horse racing. A 'wild goose chase' was a race in which horses followed a lead horse at a set distance, mimicking wild geese flying in formation. 

The equine connection was referred to a few years before Shakespeare's usage, in Gervase Markham's equestrian instructional manual _A Discource of Horsmanshippe_, 1593. Markham describes the rules of the race at length, the essential point being that the horses follow each other like geese in flight:



> "The Wild-goose chase being started, in which the hind∣most Horse is bound to follow the formost, and you hauing the leading, hold a hard hand of your Horse, and make hym gallop softly at great ease, insomuch, that perceiuing your aduersarie striue to take the leading from you, suffer him to come so néere you, that his Horses head may wel nye touch your Horses buttocke, which when you sée, clappe your left spurre in your horses side, and wheele him suddainlie halfe about on your right hand, and then take him vp againe, till such time that he be come to you againe: thus may you doo of eyther hand which you will, and in neuer a one of these turnes, but you shall throw him that rides against you, at least twenty or thirtie yardes behind you, so that whilst you ride at your ease, he shal be forst continually to come vp to you vpon the spures, which must wearie the best Horse in the world. Also in thys match, gette your law in the Wild-goose chase, which is most vsually twelue score to bee twentie score, that if your aduersary chaunce to haue more spéede then you, yet with your truth and toughnes, you may reco∣uer him: for that Horse that lets another ouer-runne hym twenty score at the first in a wild-goose chase, it is pyttie he should euer be hunter".


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (May 30, 2021)

Had the Complete Works somewhere once but couldn't understand it then and wouldn't understand it now, must say something about my IQ level.


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (May 31, 2021)

Expectation is the root of all heartache.
William Shakespeare

Heartache wasn't around in The Bard's day, what he actually said was:
"Oft expectation fails, and most oft there where most it promises."
It's from: _"All's Well That Ends Well."_
So now you know.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Had the Complete Works somewhere once but couldn't understand it then and wouldn't understand it now, must say something about my IQ level.


What it says to me is you're just not that interested!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)

Courtesy of @Pappy:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2021)

"Zounds! I was never so bethumped with words since I first called my brother's father dad".  (King John)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)

Cowboy Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2021)

Shakespeare Ghost Town
Lordsburg, New Mexico

_Some of the Old West's most notorious outlaws frequented this mining town. _

"In 1870 when some prospectors discovered a rich silver ore nearby, they renamed it Ralston City after William Ralston, who financed their mining operation".




"It was almost a ghost town in 1879 when Colonel William G. Boyle bought up most of the land and goods claims. In an attempt to give the town a fresh start, he gave it a new name: Shakespeare. Mining operations picked up again, and for a little while, the small town grew lively".

_"In its heyday, Shakespeare was a theater of old western tales filled with colorful characters._

"Rumor has it that the skinny kid who washed dishes at the hotel in the mid-1870s was none other than Billy the Kid. In 1881, notorious cattle raiders “Russian Bill” Tattenbaum and Sandy King were captured and hanged in Shakespeare. Records state that the men were executed because “Russian Bill stole a horse and Sandy King was just a damn nuisance.”

"But all that glitters is not gold, and Shakespeare’s future was not meant to be. A larger town sprang up three miles away next to the new railroad, and the mines closed not long after the depression of 1893. In 1935, ranchers Frank and Rita Hill bought the abandoned town.

_"In 1970, Shakespeare was declared a National Historic site. Today, the Shakespeare Foundation strives to preserve the town as a monument to the real Old West"._
​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2021)

Map of the Plays of Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2021)

How Maps Shaped Shakespeare
An exhibition in Boston delves into historical maps to show how the Bard saw the wider world 




"International travel was treacherous and expensive during Shakespeare’s day, so it’s not surprising that neither he nor many of his contemporaries ever left England. But in a time before TV or the internet, maps were a source not just of coveted information, but of entertainment. As the British Museum notes, to own or look at a map meant the viewer was literally worldly, and atlases and wall maps were used not as ways of navigating places most people would never encounter, but as symbols of education and adventure". (Read More)


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 11, 2021)

​*And speaking of "Hamlet", parts of it were performed in the original Star Trek episode, "The Conscience of the King":*






*THAT IS, UNTIL CAPTAIN KIRK BARGED IN AND BROKE UP THE PERFORMANCE*






*SIMPLY BECAUSE HE HAD OTHER THINGS IN MIND....






BUT, ALAS, HELL HATH NO FURY LIKE A WOMAN SCORNED









*​


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2021)

Labor Day Reflections by William Shakespeare

There’s no better time than Labor Day weekend to contemplate labor in the weekday. 

_"He — like high tech types today — appreciated the 24/7 nature of his work.  Both aspects, the 24 and 7, are realized in Hamlet when the soldier Marcellus describes Denmark’s shipping yards filled with workers in “sweaty haste, does make the night joint laborer with the day.” On top of the 24 comes the 7, as he speaks of “shipwrights whose sore tasks do not divide the Sunday from the week.”

"The Bard realized that any workplace may be tough to navigate, given personal quirks and boss’ demands.  Enduring this pressure can cause anyone in an office to sigh, “O full of briers is this working day world”. (As You Like It)".  __(Read More)_


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 8, 2021)

Meanderer said:


>






When I was a third year student in law school, I wrote a jurisprudence seminar essay on this play entitled "Shakespeare's Merchant of Venice ~ A Comedy of Judicial Errors".  In it, I pointed out many legal flaws in the story and how they violated Jewish, Christian, and Equity laws.  A Jewish law professor said it was the greatest writing he ever read on the subject and my professor in that class graded it an *A*.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 8, 2021)

> Time Waits For ..





> .






>







Shakespeare's sonnets to her were rather ****** such as in #15 where he says,



everything that grows
Holds in perfection but a little moment ...

in which he then  "engrafts"  her



Shakey's intent is a bit more explicit here:


SONNET 135​Whoever hath her wish, thou hast thy _Will_,
And _Will_ to boot, and _Will_ in overplus;
More than enough am I that vex thee still,
To thy sweet will making addition thus.
Wilt thou, whose will is large and spacious,
Not once vouchsafe to hide my will in thine?
Shall will in others seem right gracious,
And in my will no fair acceptance shine?
The sea all water, yet receives rain still
And in abundance addeth to his store;
So thou, being rich in _Will_, add to thy _Will_
One will of mine, to make thy large _Will_ more.
Let no unkind no fair beseechers kill;
Think all but one, and me in that one _Will_.



Yes, Shakey was not shy about imposing his willie on her.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2021)

The above is the only authentic portrait of the Bard of Avon, holding converse with his next-door neighbor, Master William Busby.  He is obviously reading him that sonnet - "There was a young lady of Stratford".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 9, 2021)

Shakespeare's first Play


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 10, 2021)

One of the most fascinating American history episodes deals with the infamous *Astor Place Riots*:










Long story short:  some American doodle-berries took it upon themselves to declare Shakespeare an American.  Therefore, only American actors could play the principle characters.  One day a theater operator dared to hire an English actor to portray a leading character. He ignored warnings to hire an American.  Humongous riot broke out, many died, and there was extensive property damage. 

Over a hundred years later I walked along Astor Place near the Cooper Union.  I could almost swear that I could feel some residual energy emanating from those streets.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

_"The Merchant of Menace". _








*William Valentine* "*Bill*" *Shakespeare* (September 27, 1912 – January 17, 1974) was an American football player.  He played at the halfback position, and also handled punting, for the Notre Dame Fighting Irish football teams from 1933 to 1935.  He gained his greatest acclaim for throwing the winning touchdown pass as time ran off the clock in Notre Dame's 1935 victory over Ohio State, a game that was voted the best game in the first 100 years of college football.  Shakespeare was selected as a consensus first-team All-American in 1935 and was posthumously inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame in 1983.  Sharing the same name as "The Bard of Avon", Shakespeare earned nicknames including "The Bard of Staten Island", "The Bard of South Bend", and "The Merchant of Menace".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

_America's Shakespeare_ Goes West!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

Q: What was Lincoln's favorite Shakespeare play?

A: William Shakespeare's "Macbeth", was Abraham Lincoln's favorite play. Shakespeare was also Lincoln's favorite playwright, as he was intrigued by the depth of Shakespeare's insight into human motivation, the cleverness of his wit. Many of William Shakespeare's classic plays, where power and politics are the central theme, and the central figure is usually a king, whose court is a place of tension and intrigue, and who spends much of his time hearing requests for favors; such as: King Lear, Hamlet, Henry VI, Richard II, Merry Wives of Windsor, Othello, were favorites too, of Lincoln's.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

Men of Letters: Shakespeare's Influence on Abraham Lincoln





"Abraham Lincoln, our 16th president, was known for many things. Freeing the slaves. Winning the Civil War. Holding the Union together. But he was also one of our most literary presidents. Of the three books that sat on his White House desk, one of them was the works of Shakespeare—a writer Lincoln cherished throughout his life. He enjoyed going to the theater, too, which in his day often meant Shakespeare".


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

US postage stamp issued to commemorate the 400th anniversary of the great playwright s birth.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

Top 10 Shakespearean drinks  (2016)







"Four hundred years after the Bard hung up his pen for the last time and drained his final glass, we look back at the drinks mentioned in his plays, and what he and his contemporaries would have been using to toast their dramatic success".

"The past, they say, is a different country – they do things differently there. That’s certainly true of drinks. Many names have changed, fashions have evolved, and even if the names remain, the styles have developed into very different things".

"Each of Shakespeare’s 38 plays has at least one mention of alcoholic drinks, so they’re deeply embedded in his writings. A character’s choice of drinks will often be an indicator of their social position or character, and also of the fashions and practices of the age".

"Tea and coffee were yet to arrive in Britain, and water was a health risk, so alcoholic drinks were ubiquitous".  (Read More)


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 11, 2021)

Sir John Falstaff doing what he did best:


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 11, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> throwing the winning touchdown pass as time ran off the clock in Notre Dame's 1935 victory




I remember reading that this was called something like the Holy Trinity play as the QB was Catholic, Shakespeare was Protestant, and the receiver of the TD was Jewish. 

While his pro career was short (maybe one year) folks in NYC still spoke of him up to the 1960s. His family members were well respected  pillars of the community.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2021)

Speech: “The raven himself is hoarse”​                        By William Shakespeare 

(from Macbeth, spoken by Lady Macbeth)                            

The raven himself is hoarse
That croaks the fatal entrance of Duncan
Under my battlements. Come, you spirits
That tend on mortal thoughts, unsex me here,
And fill me, from the crown to the toe, top-full
Of direst cruelty! Make thick my blood,
Stop up th' access and passage to remorse,
That no compunctious visitings of nature
Shake my fell purpose, nor keep peace between
The effect and it! Come to my woman's breasts,
And take my milk for gall, you murd'ring ministers,
Wherever in your sightless substances
You wait on nature's mischief! Come, thick night,
And pall thee in the dunnest smoke of hell,
That my keen knife see not the wound it makes,
Nor heaven peep through the blanket of the dark,
To cry "Hold, hold!"





("The notion that the ‘Raven’, a harbinger of death has croaked himself hoarse suggests that Duncan’s death is foretold. The word ‘croak’ itself is also euphemism for death – therefore Duncan is going to be doubly dead…")


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2021)

7 ideas for a Shakespeare-themed Halloween costume    

     1. The Gravedigger from _Hamlet

"Yes, you could go as Hamlet himself and carry a skull around all night. Or you could go as the Gravedigger and carry a shovel around all night. The choice is clear".




Louis Butelli as the Gravedigger in The Gravedigger’s Tale. Photo by Teresa Wood._
(See More)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 3, 2021)

Shakespeare’s bloodiest play, “Titus Andronicus”




_"Roman general Titus Andronicus returns victorious from 10 years of war, his archnemesis Tamora Queen of the Goths in tow and in chains. But when Rome’s rash and impetuous new Emperor decides not only to free her, but to marry her and make her his queen, she embarks upon a remorseless course of revenge. As she and Titus engage in an escalating cycle of violence and vengeance, the body count rises, and Rome threatens to fall". _


----------



## Shero (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2021)

Shakespeare The Time Traveler​"What would Shakespeare make of our modern world? If he were suddenly to appear in London as a time traveler to the future he would find himself in the middle of a street crowd. The London of his time had a population of about twenty thousand but here he would see that number of people in one street. And in all sorts of ways they would look different".







"He would wonder what this was, but being Shakespeare, and knowing he was in the future, he would soon work out that it was a building. But nevertheless, it would stretch his imagination as to its use".  (Read More)


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 4, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Shakespeare The Time Traveler





For years I have read where some commentators believe Shakey was the father of sci fi writing:

Shakespeare and science fiction | The Shakespeare blog











Splendid movie that was inspired by "The Tempest".


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2021)

*



*​
*



*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2021)

Patrick Stewart on his Shakespearean beginnings


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2021)

Billy today?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Billy today?


Alive...and well!


----------



## Lara (Oct 22, 2021)

Polonius's last piece of advice to his son Laerte in "Hamlet":
"To thine own self be true" 

Artist Jane Spakowsky


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2021)

Today is Veterans Day, November, 11, 2021

Shakespeare and War: Stephan Wolfert





Shakespeare Unlimited: Episode 81

"In his one-man show _Cry Havoc! _actor Stephan Wolfert, a US Army veteran, draws together lines in Shakespeare’s plays spoken by soldiers and former soldiers—including _Macbeth_, _Othello_, and _Richard III_".

"He puts those words to the task of explaining the toll that soldiering and war can take on the psyches of the men and women who volunteer for military duty. Wolfert also runs free weekly veterans-only acting classes aimed at helping them readjust to life as civilians".

"He is interviewed by Barbara Bogaev". (Read Transcript or Audio)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2021)

What's So Special About Shakespeare?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2021)

E.L. Doctorow reads an excerpt of Herman Melville's essay "Hawthorne and His Mosses" at the Delacorte Theater as part of Public Forum's "Shakespeare in America".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

[Midsummer Nights Dream] William Shakespeare


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

"To text or not to text......"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

"Out, damned spot! out"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2021)

Read about Shakespeare’s retirement and final years.​"After a glittering career as an actor, playwright and theatre proprietor in London, Shakespeare retired in 1611 at the age of 47 to his home town of Stratford, where his wife and family had remained during all the years in which he had lived and worked in London".

"Shakespeare’s retirement was not a matter of sitting around in slippers and letting the world pass him by: he was active in monitoring his financial interests, took an interest in borough affairs, and continued to work with younger playwrights, collaborating with them on plays, and visiting London frequently. But now, living in Stratford, he was able to enjoy the company of his family and childhood friends. By this time, too, he had a granddaughter, Elizabeth, and was able to give time to her". (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 29, 2021)

Still Dreaming: Shakespeare with Seniors





Shakespeare Unlimited: Episode 102​"In 2011, Ben Steinfeld and Noah Brody, co-directors of New York’s Fiasco Theater, were invited to an assisted living facility and nursing home just outside New York City to work with its residents on a production of _A Midsummer Night’s Dream_. Because it was the Lillian Booth Actors Home—a facility filled with retired singers, actors, dancers and musicians—Ben and Noah expected to work with a group of seasoned Broadway professionals".

While there were some, the cast they finally assembled was largely anything but. Ben and Noah were invited on this adventure by filmmakers Jilann Spitzmiller and Hank Rogerson, who turned the process into a documentary called _Still Dreaming._ We talk about the experience with Ben Steinfeld and Hank Rogerson".

"Hank and Ben are interviewed by Barbara Bogaev".  AUDIO LINK & Transcript of Interview


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2021)

Iain Stirling and Ed Petrie put on some pretty costumes to sing a song about one of the greatest writers of all - William Shakespeare!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2021)

In Search of Shakespeare's London

"William Shakespeare was born in Stratford -- but he lived in London throughout his professional life. Although the capital has changed greatly over the past 400 years, traces of the city that the playwright called home can still be found. Join journalist and author Dan Falk on a brief tour of Shakespeare's London".


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Still Dreaming: Shakespeare with Seniors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link does not take me to the Audio Link & Transcript of Interview.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Link does not take me to the Audio Link & Transcript of Interview.


@Pinky Try this link (soundcloud)


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> @Pinky Try this link


@Meanderer 
Thank you, it works! I'm listening to it now.

edit: That was very enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2021)

https://stilldreamingmovie.com/shop/    order DVD of "Still Dreaming"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2021)

“Thou Dost Remember”​


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2021)

A wonderful trip through Shakespeare's land in 1910 in colour! [A.I. enhanced & Colorized]


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2021)

American journalist Paula Zahn interviews Sir Patrick Stewart on his role in GREAT PERFORMANCES' Macbeth.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2021)

Hamlet...  comic version of Shakespeare's play (Lawrence Morritt)





Oor Hamlet (aka The Three-Minute Hamlet) was written by Adam McNaughton of Glasgow, Scotland.  It was recorded on McNaughton's album Words, Words, Words which is apparently long out of print.  Here's what McNaughton has to say about the song (taken from the liner notes of that album):

"The first 'act' of Oor Hamlet was written when I was reading the play with a fifth-year class at Cathakin High School.  It then lay untouched for a year, until I saw a letter in 'Sandy Bell's Broadsheet' which I felt overstated the case for singing more ballads in folk clubs.  The writer, Sheila Douglas, had made a comparison between the plots of the ballads and the plot of Hamlet.  This proved to be the stimulus I needed and I finished off the 'poem' very quickly.  Even before I sent it off, however, I realized with slight amendments and additions it could be sung to the tune of The Mason's Apron."  (Read Lyrics)


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2021)

William Shakespeare's Get Thee Back To The Future!





_"In the iconic film by Robert Zemeckis and Bob Gale, teenaged Marty McFly travels back in time from the 1980s to the 1950s, changing the path of his parents' destiny . . . as well as his own. Now fans of the movie can journey back even further-to the 16th century, when the Bard of Avon unveils his latest masterpiece: William Shakespeare's Get Thee Back to the Future! Every scene and line of dialogue from the hit movie is re-created with authentic Shakespearean rhyme, meter, and stage directions. This reimagining also includes jokes and Easter eggs for movie fans, from Huey Lewis call-outs to the inner thoughts of Einstein (the dog). By the time you've finished reading, you'll be convinced that Shakespeare had a time-traveling DeLorean of his own, speeding to our era so he could pen this time-tossed tale".__
_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 6, 2021)

Christopher Lloyd as King Lear








"The 2021 Shakespeare & Company theater season gets off to a roaring start with Christopher Lloyd as King Lear".

"Christopher Lloyd got his start as an apprentice in summer stock at age 14 and now has a career spanning nearly five decades. Most recognize him for his roles as Reverend Jim Ignatowski on television’s “Taxi” or Dr. Emmett Brown from the “Back to the Future” movies. Though better known for his roles on the big and small screen, the actor has also appeared in over two hundred plays".

"King Lear, widely regarded as one of Shakespeare’s most moving tragedies, tells the tale of the once-powerful king dividing his kingdom between his three daughters. The production, originally scheduled for the summer of 2020, will be performed outdoors at the New Spruce Theater in Lenox, MA".

Mixed Reviews:
https://stagebuddy.com/theater/theater-review/king-lear
https://www.timesunion.com/theater/...loyd-as-King-Lear-was-a-bad-idea-16305990.php


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 8, 2021)

The importance of reading Shakespeare out loud | Simon Callow


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2021)

The Shakespeare Diet

"So if we can't go for a 10,000-year-old diet, would something more in the 500-year range be possible? Or at all beneficial? Well, it turns out life expectancy in the Tudor era (say 1485-1603 A.D.) wasn't any great shakes. On average, you were looking at your mid-30s, a little less if you were a woman, since childbirth was so perilous, but really if you made it through childhood you had a good chance of living longer. It was the high infant mortality that dragged overall life expectancy _way_ down. In any case, though, few made it to old age. Accidents or disease dragged them off, since once you were sick you were basically a goner, however many times the local doctor might "bleed" you to be helpful".

"On the plus side, food was local and unprocessed and low in sugar, so, even if you had a long enough life to develop metabolic syndrome, you usually didn't. Only the very rich, with access to lots of sugar and delicacies, suffered from gout or even tooth decay. (Henry VIII became famously enormous and unhealthy, and even Elizabeth I was reported to have blackened, rotting teeth.) So what did Shakespearean-era people eat? According to _How to Be a Tudor_ by Ruth Goodman, the common folk ate a lot of bread. But not bread like we know it".  (READ MORE)





_"Maybe any historical diet takes a misleading view of history. After all, no one pictures themselves as the penniless beggars in period dramas, only as the well-to-do in their lovely outfits. So if I were to write a Shakespeare Diet book, I'd focus on the local, fresh, seasonal, genetically-varied food, with limited sugar and processing and--oh, wait--that diet book's been written a hundred times already"._


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 10, 2021)

Shakespeare company happily moves to The Gladstone theatre (Link)





Vexed and thwarted by city bylaw officials in Old Ottawa South, a student Shakespeare company will instead take to the stage of The Gladstone theatre. Photo by Jean Levac /Postmedia News





The Company of Adventurers has moved its student production of William Shakespeare’s The Comedy of Errors from a Glen Avenue backyard to The Gladstone Theatre, which offered its facilities for free. jpg


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2021)

Classmates of the late John F. Kennedy Jr., pictured at right, say he was committed to seeking truth and social progress through journalism and art. While at Brown, Kennedy appeared in several theater productions, including "The Tempest" with fellow Class of 1983 graduate Andrew Weems. Photo: John Hay Library/Brown University


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)

Act 2 Scene 3 | Much Ado about Nothing | 2014 | Royal Shakespeare Company




"The company of Love's Labour's Won (Much Ado about Nothing) perform Act 2 Scene 3 with John Hodgkinson as Don Pedro, Tunji Kasim as Claudio, David Horovitch as Leonato and Edward Bennett as Benedick in Christopher Luscombe's 2014 production of Love's Labour's Won with the Royal Shakespeare Company".


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2021)

_"It’s a little known fact that Shakespeare indirectly inspired Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.  Maybe, the creator for Montgomery Ward, was a Shakespeare and a Verdi fan".  

"Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer is based on Bardolph the red nosed knave.  Rudolph=Bardolph.  Both have red noses. Bardolph is the primary antlered deer at the end of Falstaff.  Falstaff (in Verdi’s version) has the line “So che se andiam, la notte, di taverna in taverna, Quel tuo naso ardentissimo mi serve da lanterna! Ma quel risparmio d’olio tu lo consumi in vino” which roughly translates “Bardolph with your nose so bright, you’ll guide me to the tavern tonight.  But you’ll cost me more in wine than you’ll save in oil.”_


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 19, 2021)

This Amazing Bench In The Library Of Alexandria Is Inscribed With Shakespeare’s Sonnets

There’s a unique bench located in the Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Egypt​





It is shaped like an open book and it’s every book lover’s dream​


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


The "evidence" is very flimsy and reeks of wishful thinking, IMO.  It makes for a spectacular headline.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> The "evidence" is very flimsy and reeks of wishful thinking, IMO.  It makes for a spectacular headline.


I don't believe it either...hahaha


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2022)

SONNET 57

Being your slave, what should I do but tend 
Upon the hours and times of your desire? 
I have no precious time at all to spend, 
Nor services to do, till you require. 
Nor dare I chide the world-without-end hour
Whilst I, my sovereign, watch the clock for you,
Nor think the bitterness of absence sour 
When you have bid your servant once adieu; 
Nor dare I question with my jealous thought 
Where you may be, or your affairs suppose, 
But, like a sad slave, stay and think of nought
Save, where you are how happy you make those.
  So true a fool is love that in your will,
    Though you do any thing, he thinks no ill.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 11, 2022)

A Shakespeare soap dish


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2022)

“Wherefore Art Thou, Shakespeare Bridge?” In L.A., That’s Where.





Shakespeare Bridge, 3800 block Franklin Avenue, Los Feliz area.

Exploring the Shakespeare Bridge


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2022)

Vertigo Theatre keeps spirit of Shakespeare alive with Julius Caesar

"Understanding Shakespearean plays can require exceptional effort and recreating these remarkable stories on stage requires unique talent. Luckily, the reenactment of William Shakespeare’s _Julius Caesar _by The Shakespeare Company at Vertigo Theatre was up to the task. Director Ron Jenkins produced a powerful interpretation of the tragedy with intense and thrilling atmosphere."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2022)

Winter by William Shakespeare (read by Tom O'Bedlam)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2022)

Here is a Shakespeare Valentine featuring a beautiful quote from _Much Ado About Nothing:_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2022)

"Off The Leash presents Shakespeare on Trial - On tour! This video clips shows just a sampling of the terrific performances by Jeremy Webb and Simon Henderson from the play. "

"Synopsis:  Writer Bill Shakespeare encounters four of his own most famous characters: MacBeth, Iago, Hamlet and Juliet up-close, personal and ticked-off, in a new one-man play that explores the Bard's accessibility and relevance in the world today. "

"Shakespeare has to defend his own writing as the four fictional characters challenge the author to write in a modern way, arguing that no-one understands them anymore. "


Shakespeare On Trial - By Jeremy Webb


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2022)

From "a midsummer night's dream"


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2022)

_Shakespearean Superbowl Commercials.....?   __That is the question!_
_"In The Tempest, Shakespeare wrote: “Your tale, sir, would cure deafness.” The marketers who want to be heard above all the buzz of this year’s Super Bowl should take note."_

_



_

"No matter how large the audience, _paying millions of dollars for a 60 second commercial,_ doesn’t make sense unless the ads pay for themselves in other ways, such as online buzz, media coverage and memorability—three things that the power of a good story can deliver."

"If advertisers want to step up their game in the Super Bowl, they would be better served by looking beyond the latest fad, camera trick and celebrity. Instead, they should refer back to the master of storytelling: William Shakespeare."

The top spots in our Super Bowl ad analysis had all five acts of Freytag’s Pyramid:          

*exposition:* where characters, setting and background are introduced;
*rising action:* a inciting moment that sets a series of actions into motion;
*climax: *when complications lead to a movement of greatest tension and a major action;
*falling action:* a reversal sets a series of events down toward the story’s end;
*denouement:* a resolution to the inciting movement that explains all remaining unknowns.          
"Can an advertiser accomplish all this in a minute or less? Surprisingly our results revealed that a full five-act story could be told as a mini movie."

"If you look back at the Super Bowl ad polls, you will see the top spots have full stories. These are the commercials that are talked about and remembered. Other commercials may get initial attention for being controversial for using sex appeal or celebrity, but then fade away finishing near the bottom of the Super Bowl Ad polls and loosing out on valuable buzz and recall."
Read More


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2022)

Kill Bill: why we must take Shakespeare out of the classroom
Mark Powell




Plays are meant to be explored on their feet; actors and audiences are supposed to argue over meaning, word and deed. Photograph: Murdo Macleod

"Shakespeare wrote to put money in his pocket, food on the table and fire in the bellies of his audiences, not strike modern teenagers with fear. Most of Shakespeare's audiences were illiterate. His words were chosen to be spoken or heard, not to be read and deadened behind a desk – they wither when performance is removed."

"Our schools are full of Shakespeare, but often in completely the wrong places. Old uncle Bill has become the relative that we invite to family gatherings out of habit, not because we actually want to. He sits there in the corner sharing his stories with anyone who'll listen; the adults lend a patient ear out of a sense of duty and most of the kids have no concept of the vitality of his youth." (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2022)

"William Shakespeare died on April 23, 1616. To mark the Folger’s nationwide celebration of the 400th anniversary of Shakespeare’s death, Tulane University threw a New Orleans-style Jazz Funeral with the Liberty Brass Band. Later that year, the Liberty Brass Band travelled to Washington DC to recreate the event on the Folger stage."

ENCORES: A Jazz Funeral for Shakespeare


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

(enjoy the comedy above, this one non-comedy)

David Gilmour sets Sonnet 18 to music


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

James Earl Jones, reading from Othello, at White House performance...


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

Shakespearean Insults...

https://nosweatshakespeare.com/resources/shakespeare-insults/


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 19, 2022)

Original pronunciation of Shakespeare...

(if I remember, the reader's father is a linguist who has been trying to determine the original accent in Shakespeare's time)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2022)

_"Shakespeare is the true multicultural author. He exists in all languages. He is put on the stage everywhere. Everyone feels they are represented on stage by him."_

Harold Bloom_, Shakespeare scholar and critic_

A painting that may be the only surviving portrait of William Shakespeare made in his lifetime
_



_
"The picture, from 1610, six years before the playwright's death, has been in the possession of the Cobbe family since the early 18th century...."


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 24, 2022)

Shakespeare and the Moon

"In _King Lear_ Edmund dismisses his father’s worries about the power of lunar eclipses to affect events on earth, but in _Richard II_ the Welsh Captain believes what is prophesied by disturbances in the skies:

_The bay-trees in our country are all withered,
 And meteors fright the fixed stars of heaven,
The pale-faced moon looks bloody on the earth,
And lean-looked prophets whisper fearful change…
 These signs forerun the death or fall of kings."_

_




Drawn by Thomas Harriot in c1611, shows a map of the surface of the moon. Petworth Estate & Lord Egremont PHA HMC 241/9

"Shakespeare would surely have been interested to see this map, though his own references to the moon are for dramatic effect, particularly in the play most closely associated with the moon and its influence, A Midsummer Night’s Dream. Shakespeare seems to be determined to throw in as many references to the moon as he can and to remind us of our many, conflicting views of it. It’s a symbol of love, of madness, of chastity, to be feared or laughed at."

"Then at the close of the play Puck, a figure derived from English folklore, reminds us that the moon could also be dangerous."

Now the hungry lion roars
And the wolf behowls the moon,
Whilst the heavy ploughman snores
All with weary task foredone._


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

Actor Patrick Stewart reads the Shakespeare Sonnets...


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 7, 2022)

"Interview where Richard explains his role in Macbeth and how he got back at another actor who begrudged him for being Irish and playing a serious role."

Richard Harris gets sweet revenge in Macbeth role


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Complete Works of William Shakespeare

(online, all free, from M.I.T.)

http://shakespeare.mit.edu/


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2022)

*Shakespeare and Company, Paris*


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2022)

Shakespeare's Comedies




HSP Spring 2017 Class Promotional


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2022)

"To mark the 1916 tercentenary of Shakespeare’s death Israel Gollancz, literary scholar and chair of English language and literature at King's College, commissioned A Book of Homage to Shakespeare. Gordon McMullan looks at the range of contributions included from all over the globe, and what they can tell us about the attitudes to Shakespeare at the time. "


How was Shakespeare remembered 300 years after his death?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2022)

Tercentenary of Shakespeare's death 1916

"To commemorate the 300th anniversary of Shakespeare’s death, the Sunday edition of the _New York Times_ included a series of ten Shakespeare Tercentenary supplements, each of which printed a mixture of new and old Shakespeare-related articles, including poems, criticism, and other essays related to Shakespeare and his works."

"The leading article in this supplement, “Odds Against Shakespeare On Stage Today,” was written by Alexander Woolcott (1887-1943), a dramatic critic for the _New York Times_. Woolcott argued that “this is a generation in which theatre audiences have been carefully trained away from” Shakespeare. He wrote that the naturalistic, prose dramas of the day were creating audiences who could not appreciate Shakespeare, as well as actors who could not perform suitable Shakespearean roles. “The imagination is subvened in the playhouse today,” he concluded. “It has been pampered and Shakespeare is a strain upon it.”


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 13, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Shakespeare's Comedies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


William Shatner got his start at a Canadian Shakespeare company. He was known for his roles in the comedies.  Shortly after, he started appearing in major comedies on Broadway.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2022)

"Holy schla*moly*......."


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2022)

Mary Arden, Shakespeare’s Mother




​


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2022)

Creating A Character: Ben Gorman in "The Complete Works of William Shakespeare (Abridged) [Revised]"(2021)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2022)

Q: Did Shakespeare visit Egypt or did he know where Egypt was located on the map when he wrote Antony and Cleopatra?

A:  "We know virtually nothing about most of Shakespeare’s life, but it seems highly unlikely that he ever left the UK. Few people did back then except sailors, and Shakespeare was a working actor."

"But one of the most amusing things about Shakespeare is that the geography in his plays makes literally no sense. He talks about the “Bohemian coast”, or sailing between two landlocked cities (Verona and Milan). And for some reason he thought that Vienna was in Italy."

"However for Shakespeare, accuracy was not the main idea (you see this in lots of other aspects of his writing). He just wanted places to sound exotic and foreign, and he didn’t really care too much for any level of accuracy beyond that."
Colin Riegels, History geek


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 2, 2022)

I took this course, from The Teaching Company on Shakespeare...

https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/shakespeare-comedies-histories-and-tragedies

I would think that one could find it in many libraries, through interlibrary loan or just a used copy incredibly cheap on Amazon...

+++

Shakespeare is one of those topics that really has been subjected to extensive public rumor and gossip.

If you take this course, the professor clearly points out, that Shakespeare's life is EXTREMELY well documented, through endless letters and original source material.

It absolutely is not true that there is controversy about whether he wrote all the plays. He wrote all the plays. I think there are detailed letters of him describing the writing work. Endless documentation.

You quote some source that Shakespeare thought Vienna was in Italy? There is absolutely no possible way, he could have made that error. None. He was a man of letters, highly educated (even if mostly self-educated) for a man in his day. He certainly knew what country all the major cities of Europe were in.

He is widely misunderstood, because he wrote with depth. And some people don't want to entertain ideas at depth.

No, he was not anti-Semitic. That character was created to show the ignorance of people who engage in anti-Semitism.

Also, you know, this man was a genius. He was smarter than us. And not by a small amount. So, our own ability to come close to understanding him is going to be limited. Because we are judging from a place that is not even close to who he was.

There are great men (and women) in history. He was one.

People, including historians just love, love, love to throw mud on great figures and try to force them down to our level.

Sometimes, they are not on our level, but many steps beyond.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I took this course, from The Teaching Company on Shakespeare...
> 
> https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/shakespeare-comedies-histories-and-tragedies
> 
> ...


I'm glad the course paid off for you!  I will have to investigate it.  Thank you.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> _FUN FACTS AND TRIVIA_
> _There are so many not well known facts about Shakespeare and here are a few of them:_
> 
> *All Uranus' satelites are named after Shakespearean characters.*


But would YOU name YOUR TWINS after characters from "A Midsummer Night's Dream?"  (My relatives - sometimes....!)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2022)

Prince Charles visits RSC Costume Workshop redevelopment in Stratford 




(2020)
"THE PRINCE of Wales got a first hand look at the on-going project to transform the RSC’s costume workshop when he visited Stratford today."

"Prince Charles, who is president of the RSC, visited the Waterside workshop, opposite the Royal Shakespeare Theatre, which is being restored and redeveloped at a cost of nearly £9million – some 70 years after it first opened."

"The revamp will see the historic grade II listed buildings conserved and extended. A new entrance will also be created using the former doors built for the original Shakespeare Memorial Theatre in 1887."
(READ MORE)


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2022)

Royal Shakespeare Company’s redeveloped costume workshop to open to public

The team relocated for two years while the restoration and construction took place.




The new Royal Shakespeare Company costume workshop

(June 9, 2021)
"The newly redeveloped costume workshop of the Royal Shakespeare Company (RSC) is to open to the public for the first time."

"The restored Grade II listed buildings in Stratford-upon-Avon now sit alongside newly created spaces capable of housing the 30-strong team – the largest in-house costume-making department of any British theatre."

"The workshop lies opposite the Royal Shakespeare and Swan Theatres on the site of the 1887 Memorial Theatre Scene Dock, which is now the new entrance to the building."  (READ MORE)


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 4, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> _FUN FACTS AND TRIVIA_
> _There are so many not well known facts about Shakespeare and here are a few of them:_
> 
> All Uranus' satelites are named after Shakespearean characters.


Patient: "Doctor, am I going to be alright?" 
Doctor: "I'm not too sure, Mercury is in Uranus now" 
Patient: "But I don't know much about astronomy and space" 
Doctor: “Neither do I, but I do know that my thermometer just snapped inside you.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2022)

Shakespeare found alive and well in Auckland (2016)





[By Murray Dewhurst in Auckland, New Zealand]
"When I first heard that work on a ‘pop-up’ Globe had commenced in a carpark behind the Town Hall, I was totally skeptical – what a mad idea! So I went down for a look. I was surprised that after only a few days of work progress was well underway. The site was crawling with workers in orange high viz vests busily constructing what looked like a giant Meccano set. Described as ‘cutting-edge technology combined with 400 year old design’ the structure is almost entirely built from scaffolding. The site is sloped, so huge concrete slabs were being lowered into place to hold the whole thing down and stop it sliding down the hill. Finally it was clothed in corrugated iron."
Read More


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2022)

Shakespeare and the American Revolution             





Matthew Darly. “Poor Old England Endeavoring to Reclaim His Wicked American Children.” Etching [London]: M. Darly 39 Strand, 1777 Apr. Library of Congress.


  *“Be taxt, or not be taxt, that is the question.”* By the time the first battles of the American Revolution took place on April 19, 1775 in Massachusetts, Shakespeare had been imported from England on stage and page to the New World. His plays were performed on the east coast from Massachusetts to Virginia, where the first documented theater building opened in 1718. Though not yet taught in school, Shakespeare was widely read, most often in editions printed in England."

"As patriots and loyalists took sides, Shakespeare provided a common language through which they could express their differences. It was a war fought with ink and paper as well as with bullets and guns. “Be taxt, or not be taxt, that is the question,” wrote a patriot in 1770; while a loyalist Tory expressed uncertainty about whether to sign on to a boycott of British goods in 1774: *“To sign, or not to sign? That is the question”*—both sides channeled _Hamlet_."
READ MORE


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2022)

_Shakespeare and Company Coffee Beans_

The beans, or not the beans....that is the question!"


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2022)

See what caught Prince Charles’s attention when he visited the Folger Shakespeare Library     
November 6, 2016

"The Prince Charles day was fun. We had chosen a group of books, and we had them all lined up along tables in the Old Reading Room....We had the First Folio, and a copy of the arrival and entertainments for Marie de Médicis [the French queen mother, and Charles I’s mother-in-law], when she came to visit Charles I and Henrietta Maria. That belonged to Cardinal Mazarin. We also had an herbal and some other things."

"They came in. and I remember that they wore red poppies, because it was November, and, of course, in England, they still commemorate the soldiers who died in wars by wearing poppies."





(l-r) Gail Kern Paster, Prince Charles, Camilla, Georgianna Ziegler. 2005.

_"And then we got to the herbal. It is a copy of Fuchs’s herbal from 1542, which was owned and marked up by Henry Dingley in England during Shakespeare’s time. I knew that Charles would like this, because he’s very much into gardening and has created an organic garden at Highgrove. He just stood there and started looking through it, saying things like, “Oh, we have those planted in So-and-So!” He was recognizing plants that he knew."_






"They were very nice and gracious, and looking back, it was sort of low-key. It was a big splash, but at the time, people were not tweeting or taking as many photos. It was a very pleasant visit."


_This story is from an interview with Georgianna Ziegler, Louis B. Thalheimer Associate Librarian and Head of Reference Emerita, some of which appears in the Summer/Fall 2016 issue of _Folger Magazine. _The magazine is complimentary for members of the Folger._


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2022)

W. Heath Robinson: Shakespeare Illustrated by “Britain’s Rube Goldberg”

"Although beloved in his native country of England, William Heath Robinson is little known in the world beyond.  Not for much longer: “Blow, winds, and crack your cheeks!”—the winds of change are blustery! In October 2016 the Heath Robinson Museum opened in Pinner, in northwest London, and in March, _Wonder and Whimsy: the Illustrations of W. Heath Robinson_ opened at the Delaware Art Museum, bringing the work of this artist to American audiences for the first time."

"The Delaware exhibition includes a selection of original drawings from two editions of Shakespeare’s plays, _Twelfth Night_1 and _A Midsummer Night’s Dream."  __(Read More)_





“Emptying our bosoms of their counsel sweet…” From “A Midsummer Night’s Dream. Folger Shakespeare Library





​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2022)

09/12/2022
Stability and history as King Charles turns to Shakespeare in first address to Parliament




The order of events. Getty Images 





Britain's King Charles III and Queen Consort Camilla sit at Westminster Hall, where both Houses of Parliament are meeting to offer their condolences after the death of Queen Elizabeth II, in London. AP





In tribute to his mother, he said: “As Shakespeare said of the earlier Queen Elizabeth — 'she was a pattern to all princes living'.”


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2022)

Watching Shakespeare and hathaway

Shakespeare and Hathaway Season 3


----------



## Premie (Oct 16, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Meanderer:  Thank you for starting this post! I can't get enough of Shakespeare!





Gaer said:


> Meanderer:  Thank you for starting this post! I can't get enough of Shakespeare!


Ditto!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Shakespeare & Company (Paris Bookstore)


----------



## Jamala (Oct 28, 2022)

*Take, Oh Take Those Lips Away*

TAKE, O take those lips away
That so sweetly were forsworn,
And those eyes, the break of day,
Lights that do mislead the morn:
But my kisses bring again,
Bring again—
Seals of love, but seal’d in vain,
Seal’d in vain!

– William Shakespeare


----------



## Jamala (Oct 28, 2022)

Home of The Bard…unfortunately no portraits exist of Mary Arden and John Shakespeare (parents of William).


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

This is portrait of John Shakespeare and Mary Arden, William Shakespeare's parents.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 28, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> This is portrait of John Shakespeare and Mary Arden, William Shakespeare's parents.



There is no portrait of Mary Arden and John Shakespeare.

What you are showing is a Sutori collaborative instructional and presentation tool for the classroom. It is *a web-based tool* for creating and sharing interactive timelines and presentations. It was done to show school children what these two historical figures might have looked like.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2022)

A rare recording from the musical Catch My Soul (a musical version of Shakespeare's Othello) in which the Killer played Iago.

Lust Of The Blood - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2022)

William Hutt on pronouncing Shakespeare's words





William Hutt on actors' breathing technique


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Probably a repeat, but here goes anyhooo...


----------



## Pink Biz (Thursday at 5:13 PM)




----------

